# Goodbye Popcorn...



## Kuraudia (Jan 15, 2014)

I haven't really had a chance to say goodbye to you, my sweet little thing...
I'm missing you already.
I loved that you gave me kisses on my nose and hands...
Rest well, my little baby


----------



## agirl65 (Oct 7, 2013)

Awww such a cute fuzzy sweetie!! I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## sophiestarfish (Feb 19, 2014)

R.I.P Popcorn 

So cute! Looks like 2 of my rattys. 

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry! Rip little buddy


----------



## fox (Feb 5, 2014)

-hug- 

Rest in peace little Popcorn


----------

